# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الجمهور يريد جبرة مساعداً للبرازيلي ..!!

## مناوي

*يا مجلس المريخ الموقر شعب المريخ يريد جبرة مساعداً للبرازيلي ريكاردو ..!
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*اليكم بعض النمازج من صفحة الزعيم السوداني (المريخ)

الشعب يريد جبره يامجلس الزعيم الموقر  أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي ·   · المشاركة · 37 minutes ago عبر الهاتف المحمول‏ · 


 الوليد ابن  الزعيم و 17‏ آخرون  معجبون.

  

Mansoor Hatim  &#214;kasha داا الكلاااااااااااام  الصاااح جبره مهم ياانااس المجلس  عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 36 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي ·   1

  

بدرالدين الشكري  الترابي صاح صاح صاح صاح . . .. . .  . . . . . . . .الخ 35 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

Hano Khogli  ي ادمن افدونا مدني الحارث ودوهو  وين 34 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

الرازى زرزور  نعم @ مع إحترامنا لإبراهومة 34 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

ميرغنى السيد  بيكهام الكره السوداني مطلب جماعي ياصفوه  جبره ضروري 33 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

Hisham Almahdi عليكم الله أبعدوا عننا أبراهومه جبره أحسن منو  بألف مره ومابتاع مشاكل عكس ابراهومه بتاع شلليات 33 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

عبده الصادق  نحن نستحمل ضغط الحكومه بس المريخ لا  جبره بس 31 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

الزعيم السودانى  (المريخ) الجنرال مدني خارج منظومة  المجلس الجديد 28 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

عبدالعظيم  سيداحمد جبره جبره جبره ي مجلس  الصدقات وابراهومه دا بتاع شلليات وسمسار في المريخ اوماقصة ريتشارد ببعيد 25 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

عبدالرحمن احمد  حسن جبره بس 23 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

انس عباس محمد  جبره مجتهد وبيعمل بإخلاص وبعرف يقرأ  الملعب كويس واللاعبين بيرتاحوا ليه. 19 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

طارق موسى ياأدمن وين ممثل شباب من أجل المريخ من الكلام  ده؟ 14 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

Omerdaf Ali  الاتنين سوا احسن جبره قدير وابراهومه  ماكر وده المطلوب 6 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء إعجابي

  

Emad Almogwari جبره  +جبره+جبره+جبره+جبر÷+جبره+جبره+جبره+جبره 6 minutes  ago · أعجبنيإلغاء  إعجابي


*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*لكن ريكاردو يريد ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*نحن نريد جبرة ..

وشعب المريخ يريد جبرة ..

والمنطق يقول ان جبرة هو الانسب لهذه المهمة ..

ولكن ريكاردو والجلس من قبله يريد ابراهومة ..

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

لكن ريكاردو يريد ابراهومه




ريكادو ما حدد ابراهومة ولا جبرة 
ترك الامر برمتة الي المجلس ..!
والمجلس حسب اخبار الجرايد اختار ابراهومة .!!
وابراهومة معروف لدينا جميعاً ..!!
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

نحن نريد جبرة ..

وشعب المريخ يريد جبرة ..

والمنطق يقول ان جبرة هو الانسب لهذه المهمة ..

ولكن ريكاردو والجلس من قبله يريد ابراهومة ..




ريكاردو لم يجاهر بإختيار ابراهومة ..
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*ريكاردو فى الهلال طلب ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

ريكاردو فى الهلال طلب ابراهومه




برغم تحفظي علي ابراهومة لكن ..! نتمني لهما التوفيييييييييييييق 
مادام الامر بقي واقع ..!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبره هو الخيار الانسب
ياريت اصحاب المصالح الخاصة يبتعدوا عن الاختيار ويجيبوا الاصلح للفريق
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*كل   لاعبي    المريخ   لايرغبون   في   ابراهومه    ويقولون  مزاجم    رايق   جبره   وهو  الاخ   الاكبر   و الصديق
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جبره هو الخيار الانسب
ياريت اصحاب المصالح الخاصة يبتعدوا عن الاختيار ويجيبوا الاصلح للفريق



222222222222222222
100%
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

كل   لاعبي    المريخ   لايرغبون   في   ابراهومه    ويقولون  مزاجم    رايق   جبره   وهو  الاخ   الاكبر   و الصديق



جيرة الخيار الانسب
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*جبرة + جبرة + جبرة = بطولة 
لكن المجلس نحترم قراراته 
ولكن من الافضل فاروق جبره
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

جيرة الخيار الانسب



2222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*نعم لفاروق جبرة
لا لابراهومة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*قلنا مية مرة 
اراهومة لا 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*فارووووووووووووووووووووووق
وبس
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اذا كان المجلس 
حا يبدا 
التخبط
على الدنيا السلام
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*كل الاندية التى دربها جبرة
تقف شاهدة 
على نجاحه
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لا لا  للمجاملة 

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*نعم للمخلصين 
الاوفياء
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*جبرة 
محبوووووووووووووووووووي
ونحن بنحبه
*

----------


## أبو الجيش

*لا بديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل  ل فاروف جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة الا 
فاروق جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة 
*

----------

